# Phenoplex



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

*Finiplix*

Anyone heard of this?? The information I am recieving is that it bulks muscle and shreds fat.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Finaplix:  

Finaplix is a veterinary cattle implant, which contains the potent androgenic steroid trenbolone acetate. This is the same drug which was once available as an injectable in the U.S, labeled Finaject, although it's production has been discontinued here and worldwide for about a decade. Finaplix was the last remaining pure trenbolone acetate, however it too has now been discontinued and replaced with Revalor, trenbolone acetate with a small amount of estradiol, an estrogen (see Revalor). Trenbolone acetate is a potent androgen, which will not readily convert to estrogen. Since in this case it is in the form of a cattle implant, administration is a bit difficult. Most commonly, these implant pellets are ground up and mixed with a 50/50 water/DMSO mix and applied to the skin daily. This home-brew transdermal mix is very effective, as seen in Finaplix's popularity. Some a little more daring have mixed their own BI-weekly (or more frequent) injections, although I couldn't see this being a very sanitary practice. Both when applied to the skin, or injected, users report great strength and mass gains with no gyno or water retention. Along with being a strong muscle building steroid, it is also noted as being very effective at burning fat. This has made it very appealing for competitive athletes looking to shed fat, while at the same time trying to avoid water retention and keep a the hard physique which a strong androgen helps bring about. It should also be noted that this is not a beginners steroid. Finaplix can be very toxic, especially to the kidneys. Since this is a strong androgen, related side effects such as ance and increased aggression are also very common. To be cautious, users will commonly will limit their use of this drug to 4 or 6 weeks. Old lots of Finaplix are still available through some veterinary suppliers, and being an implant are not being controlled as a steroid. It will not be long though before old lots are exhausted and pure trenbolone acetate will once again disappear. 

This stuff is still used in cattle, but it has stuff in it so that its unfit for humans, SO you end up buying a kit to purify it. Injections are ED or EOD, there is such a thing as Fina dick, not sure how similar to Deca dick. Purity is an issue since its basically "home purified", you buy filters etc, plus some of them use an alcohol which if injected into a vein is no bueno, it has a label warning "keep away from open wounds", some people faint when getting trace amounts of this in thier system, get sick, etc  I am not sure if people run it past 6 weeks, seems like a short cycle favorite.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

hmmmmm, very interesting thanks mudge. I was told 10 week cycle of injections, 1 injection per week, 100 mgs, in total, sounds like maybe they are stretching the cycle and using less to avoid the possible side effects.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Could be I suppose, its not used by itself that I'm aware of, but long term use seems to be definately not suggested especially since its semi-dirty home brew stuff. I've heard of 75mg EOD for 6 weeks.

Not sure which kit is "best" but I know someone who could pass on the info about the different types, including some that do not use this alcohol thats not supposed to be used in the body.

http://www.animalkits.be/  is one of them.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh by the way,  he is one of many people who recently have been raided, he was on vacation at the time and supposedly they don't have anything on him incriminating but who knows. Right now people who sell kids to convert stuff and/or GHB are risky to do business with.


----------



## Belial (Sep 20, 2002)

Aye, with a half life of a few days at best, injecting once a week would be really less than optimal.  If you'd want to avoid sides, either do 1/2 ml (of 75mg/ml) ED, or 75 mg EOD.  That should be relatively painless...  Otherwise, you spread it out much more and you might not notice much in terms of gains.  It's not a drug to take lightly, and you probably don't need it if you're still new to the game.

It doesn't intrinsically shed fat, but it's an excellent anti-catabolic and lean mass builder.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Right now people who sell kids to convert stuff and/or GHB are risky to do business with.



People who sell KITS, duh...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

I was interested in it due to the fat shredding capabilitie combined with muscle gains, A choice between finoplex, sustanon (sp, i know) winstrol or clomid which do ya pick?? From what I have been told  sustanon is mainly for gains, and winstrol and clomid are fat shedders, winstrol being the hardest to see results with (Thats what I hear). finishing with two weeks of clomid which was what was suggested.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Most people dont use regular test like sustanon/sostanon (depends what brand as far as how you spell it) for getting ripped/lean whatever.

Winny is popular but it can be responsible for brittle tendons so I have no interest in using it, I will use diet and cardio to get lean. ]

Clomid therapy is to bring back test levels, nolvadex is also used, HCG sometimes, depending whats used, how much, and who you talk to. There are at least 2 other well known drugs that are for bringing yourself back from the deep for those that do extended cycles, but the names escape me.

Sust sits in the system fairly long, so clomid therapy should begin 4 weeks from your last shot. Some people start immediately after the last shot, but again test levels are so high that this is mostly a wasted effort.

Fin sounded interesting for awhile, but I think its likely something I also may never touch, for the whole barrage of mini side effects associated with its use.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 20, 2002)

Here is one example, from a site that lists common cycles:


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks mudge, you've been a big help. If I do decide to try the finoplex I'll be sure to keep all posted, lol, am deciding tonight as I must buy (If im gonna buy) tommorow. decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## Mifody (Sep 21, 2002)

i cant wait to try fina.. cept for the daily injections


----------



## Belial (Sep 21, 2002)

You can use any AS to do anything....  you can cut on test and dbol, and bulk on primo/winny....  it all has to do with control of estrogen levels, and, more importantly, diet.  

Arimidex, nolvadex, and even bromocriptine and proviron can be used for post cycle recovery...  and if you're using fina, or worse, deca, you'll need all the help you can get.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 27, 2002)

Prop/fina/EQ=DAMN good results.  Fina seems to give me the biggest overall change in body composition.  Not saying that fina in and of itself is a fat burner, but I was quite please with the relults every time I use it.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Prop/fina/EQ=DAMN good results.  Fina seems to give me the biggest overall change in body composition.  Not saying that fina in and of itself is a fat burner, but I was quite please with the relults every time I use it.



really?? Im glad to hear it, how long were your cycles?? and how often did you inject?? Im set to begin this sunday any info would be helpfull  Thanxs in advance.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 27, 2002)

I won't post my particular cycle bacause it was somewhat invloved and really may not be what you are after, but here is a skeletonized version.

Wk 1-10  Prop 100mg/day
Wk 1-10  EQ 400mg/wk
Wk 1-5 Fina 75mg/EOD or .5cc/day
One possible addition might be starting wk 6 replacing the fina with winny at 50mg/day or EOD, and finishing at week 10.

Or if you want, forget the winny and run the fina through week eight.  At that dosage you should be fine.  But if you start noticing hair in the sink at about week two, I would cut the fina cycle short at week five.  Most people don't have that problem though.  If you don't care much for the ED shots of prop, drop me an email(bigtyme_2@operamail.com) and I can lay out more detail.  Just too damn tired and lazy to do it now. lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks man ill be in touch for sure


----------



## cornfed (Sep 27, 2002)

BO, shouldn't you run the Prop for 12wk if the eq's 10 weeks?  Prop's half life is too short compared to EQ.  

I say go:

Fina @ 37.5mg/ED or 75 if you can aquire it  weeks 1-5
Prop @ 100mg/EOD weeks 1-12
EQ @ 400mg/wk weeks 1-10
Clomid on 3rd day after last shot of prop

And "I'd" do Winny the last 6.5 weeks
----or-----
Halo the last 4

but that's just me.  

Peace

 and no, fina does not burn fat.  that idea is based on the lean gains in muscle tissue w/o proportional fat gain or bloat, causing your bf percentage to decrease, but only by adding lean mass.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 28, 2002)

CORNHOLE,  that is exactly right and is what I was too damn tired and lazy to explain when I posted that at 2:30a.m. lol  Thta is why I prefered to go through email at my earliest convenience. lol  Glad to see you've actually learned something on these boards.


----------



## cornfed (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> CORNHOLE,    Glad to see you've actually learned something on these boards.


Well, yer partially to blame for that, Bro.  But after immersing myself in it for a lil over 3.5yrs, I guess it was inevitable.   Also, glad to see that it's you and not me that has the insomnia problems lol


----------



## JAqua (Jan 29, 2006)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> Prop/fina/EQ=DAMN good results.  Fina seems to give me the biggest overall change in body composition.  Not saying that fina in and of itself is a fat burner, but I was quite please with the relults every time I use it.


Hey.. I was just going to try some Finaplex that my friend made for me about 6 months ago.. do you know what is the shelf life? Should I mix it with a test: I would imagine so.. Been off the seen for a while and just started lifting; I am about 5'9" 190 and I would guess around 15 % body fat ... I would like to be in shape by May.. Any recommendations would be helpful.
Thanks.....


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 29, 2006)

3 and half year old post, congrats jackass


----------



## vette1derek (Jan 29, 2006)




----------

